# Free Genie upgrade to new customers, when do existing ones get that?



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

I logged in to my account on directv.com and up popped an item saying new customers can upgrade to the Genie for free. While that's a great promotion, when do existing customers get a deal like that? I was told it would cost me $299 to upgrade to the Genie. I think DirecTV should throw us (existing customers) some kind of a bone too.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Long time customers can sometimes get these deals, too. You just need to call and ask.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MRM said:


> I think DirecTV should throw us (existing customers) some kind of a bone too.


They do all they time. It depends on your account history and tenure. give them a call


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Both son and brother in law both got a Genie for $49+$49 install, one of which included the installation of a SWiM16.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> Both son and brother in law both got a Genie for $49+$49 install, one of which included the installation of a SWiM16.


I'm a long time customer and got my box last Wed...I got the box for $49 and used my own installer.......


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Just called yesterday and got one for $54 shipped to me. Plus got a nice credit on the bill for 12 months.


----------



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

I had to replace a dead receiver about 18 months or so ago. I'm not to the point to get any kind of a deal just yet. I hadn't seen any existing customers get those good deals. Guess I'll be calling again sometime in the summer.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

I got mine for free last week: free Genie, free shipping, no installation requirement or charge (I was swapping with an existing box and would have <8 tuners when activated -- otherwise would have to go from SMW8 -- SMW16 and would have need installation). Less than a 10 minute phone conversation.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

I got mine last summer for $99 after some moderate haggling. At the time there were some on this forum chewing me out for complaining how hard it was to get a better deal than the published price. I don't recall exactly but I think published price at the time was $299 or $399. Alas this is the typical cycle. No doubt the HR44 will demand bucks for awhile and then not.

At this point I'm kinda puzzled as to how much longer the 2-tuner DVR will remain. The only thing going for it is that you can have more than one on an account. Once multiple HR34/HR44/... are allowed, why even have a 2-tuner any longer? Maybe that has been their plan all along - to transition DVR to 5-tuner. Hmmm... everybody should have a DVR then too, right?

So in a couple of years are we going to see two hardware products, a 5-tuner DVR and a client? All free?

I'm certainly going to step further back from the bleeding edge and stop paying for hardware that will be given away shortly thereafter.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Have a HT customer getting a HR34, a client, and a KaKu SWiM upgrade (and is keeping one working HR24 and sending back a dead HR20). Think he said the upgrade was $150. He was happy, but I see some other deals look pretty good.

He said the $ was the same or higher if he got 2 clients and a 34 and turned in both DVRs, or got two H2Xs and a 34 and turned in both DVRs. Decided to keep one HDDVR as it works fine and he won't lose recordings, and tuner total will still be under 8. Client goes behind 37 inch LCD in kitchen which formerly was SD modulated off the dead HR20. He's not sure being able to record 7 different shows at the same time will happen much, but I told him he could simulate PTAT and add PBS and CW and still have a tuner left over.

:lol:


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

peds48 said:


> They do all they time. It depends on your account history and tenure. give them a call


I shouldn't have a problem then since I am going on 18 years with DTV with a perfect payment history and have had the premier tier of programming for at least 10 years. Should count for something.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

grecorj;3179323 said:


> I got mine for free last week: free Genie, free shipping, no installation requirement or charge (I was swapping with an existing box and would have <8 tuners when activated -- otherwise would have to go from SMW8 -- SMW16 and would have need installation). Less than a 10 minute phone conversation.


Got mine installed the other day. I also received a free upgrade but because of my setup a professional installation was required and that was 49.00. They added an additional SWM16 to my existing SWM16 due to the number of HDDVR's I already have. Also needed a second PI and cinema connection kit so they ran additional cable for that. Everything is working great.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

peds48 said:


> They do all they time. It depends on your account history and tenure. give them a call


and how many times you have called in and obtained special pricing or discounts


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> I shouldn't have a problem then since I am going on 18 years with DTV with a perfect payment history and have had the premier tier of programming for at least 10 years. Should count for something.


Update response from DTV: all told for an upgrade to Genie (full price), SWM, Whole Home,client boxes, installation charge will cost me an out of pocket outlay of $990. No typo, you read that right. So much for long time loyalty. Told them forget it.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Same here. Customer for over 10 years. Had an HR200 fail about a month ago. While talking to the rep I asked if there were any deals or incentives on the HR34. Nope. $299 to upgrade plus 49 install.

I certainly don't understand the inconsistency.

Dave


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

unixguru said:


> I got mine last summer for $99 after some moderate haggling. At the time there were some on this forum chewing me out for complaining how hard it was to get a better deal than the published price. I don't recall exactly but I think published price at the time was $299 or $399. Alas this is the typical cycle. No doubt the HR44 will demand bucks for awhile and then not.
> 
> At this point I'm kinda puzzled as to how much longer the 2-tuner DVR will remain. The only thing going for it is that you can have more than one on an account. Once multiple HR34/HR44/... are allowed, why even have a 2-tuner any longer? Maybe that has been their plan all along - to transition DVR to 5-tuner. Hmmm... everybody should have a DVR then too, right?
> 
> ...


I still prefer having my 5 DVRs. 10 Tuners and can record on any of them through my lap top, more disk space,and most of all all of my eggs are not in the same basket. If your Genie goes out, no TV at all, if I have a DVR go out I'm still good.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Update response from DTV: all told for an upgrade to Genie (full price), SWM, Whole Home,client boxes, installation charge will cost me an out of pocket outlay of $990. No typo, you read that right. So much for long time loyalty. Told them forget it.


Call again, eventually you'll get a rep willing to work with you.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

joed32 said:


> I still prefer having my 5 DVRs. 10 Tuners and can record on any of them through my lap top, more disk space,and most of all all of my eggs are not in the same basket. If your Genie goes out, no TV at all, if I have a DVR go out I'm still good.


The point I was trying to make was... if 5-tuner DVR is same price (possibly zero) as a 2-tuner DVR and they allow just as many on an account... why would they bother having a 2-tuner model and why would a customer prefer it?

The only reason I can think of at the moment is the SWM limits but those are not hard limits.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

johnp37 said:


> Update response from DTV: all told for an upgrade to Genie (full price), SWM, Whole Home,client boxes, installation charge will cost me an out of pocket outlay of $990. No typo, you read that right. So much for long time loyalty. Told them forget it.


If they do the order right, the most I could conceivably think of it being is $299 for the Genie, $99 for the CCK which will get you a SWM and swap out any incompatible receivers with Clients (D10, D11, any non-SWM compatible receivers would be converted to clients with the paid CCK upgrade), $49 for the installation, and a $50 Equipment Upgrade fee (this is rarely charged unless the system forces it for various reasons, one of them being excessive credits). Also as of yesterday it appeared the $99 CCK upgrade done for a SWM should be credited on HR34 upgrades. Unless things have changed, which is entirely possible.

Now if you want to swap out a D12 for a client or an H21 for a client then that would be another $99, but if you have D10s and D11s or non-SWM compatible equipment those get swapped included in the paid Genie/CCK upgrade.

What were you trying to get them to give you? And what equipment do you have?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Call again, eventually you'll get a rep willing to work with you.


All these CSRs quote from the same DTV corporate training manual. I have as much chance of getting a deal as I have of being elected the next Pope. Over the years of communicating with them they preface EVERY response essentially the same: "I see you have been a loyal customer for many years" then the other shoe drops.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

JBv said:


> If they do the order right, the most I could conceivably think of it being is $299 for the Genie, $99 for the CCK which will get you a SWM and swap out any incompatible receivers with Clients (D10, D11, any non-SWM compatible receivers would be converted to clients with the paid CCK upgrade), $49 for the installation, and a $50 Equipment Upgrade fee (this is rarely charged unless the system forces it for various reasons, one of them being excessive credits). Also as of yesterday it appeared the $99 CCK upgrade done for a SWM should be credited on HR34 upgrades. Unless things have changed, which is entirely possible.
> 
> Now if you want to swap out a D12 for a client or an H21 for a client then that would be another $99, but if you have D10s and D11s or non-SWM compatible equipment those get swapped included in the paid Genie/CCK upgrade.
> 
> What were you trying to get them to give you? And what equipment do you have?


No more than the deep discounts they offer to new subscribers. I've seen HR34s(Genie) offered for either/or free/$99, free install, free swm install. My equipment: 3 HR24s,1 HR22, 1 HR21.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

johnp37;3179693 said:


> No more than the deep discounts they offer to new subscribers. I've seen HR34s(Genie) offered for either/or free/$99, free install, free swm install. My equipment: 3 HR24s,1 HR22, 1 HR21.


When was the last time you got a free or discounted upgrade and when was the last time you called in and got some other discounts? How often do you call and get discounts?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

CSR Roulette is definitely what needs to be done with folks not getting the Genie for a good(to you) price. I was offered Genie for free including 2 clients that I then declined as I reassessed my situation and was fine with my current DVR setup after a swap of a faulty one. Was not under contract at time I was given the offer either.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tonedeaf said:


> CSR Roulette is definitely what needs to be done with folks not getting the Genie for a good(to you) price. I was offered Genie for free including 2 clients that I then declined as I reassessed my situation and was fine with my current DVR setup after a swap of a faulty one. Was not under contract at time I was given the offer either.


Never played CSR roulette, always was offered on the first call, but have only called in 4 times since 1996 for upgrades the other times where to place service calls under the protection plan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> All these CSRs quote from the same DTV corporate training manual. I have as much chance of getting a deal as I have of being elected the next Pope. Over the years of communicating with them they preface EVERY response essentially the same: "I see you have been a loyal customer for many years" then the other shoe drops.


Not true. There are a great number of posts on here where people have received different price quotes on each call.

Now if you're someone who calls multiple times per year and asks for deals, price cuts, etc then what you were given may be all they are willing to offer you.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

johnp37;3179611 said:


> Update response from DTV: all told for an upgrade to Genie (full price), SWM, Whole Home,client boxes, installation charge will cost me an out of pocket outlay of $990. No typo, you read that right. So much for long time loyalty. Told them forget it.


Unheard of. Especially if your history with DirecTV is as you originally stated. Even when I updated to HD 2 years ago I paid out of pocket $150 or so -- new dish, 2 hr24 DVRs, 1 h24 receiver, installation, cck, whole home. I think full price would have been $550 or so with installation. So I got a substantial discount with hardly a push from me on cost.

I believe the HR34 is $299 now (was $399) and the clients are $99. Installation is normally $49 and would include swm, dish, wiring.

How many clients did you order? I guess if you asked for 5 + genie + install, full price would come out to $850. Still, I can't imagine that you couldn't get genie + install for much much less. I don't know how much they'd help on 5 additional clients -- 1 or 2 I'm sure they would throw some credit your way, but maybe not for 4 or 5.

Edit: missed your post where you mentioned current equipment. Updated my post to reflect.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

johnp37;3179693 said:


> No more than the deep discounts they offer to new subscribers. I've seen HR34s(Genie) offered for either/or free/$99, free install, free swm install. My equipment: 3 HR24s,1 HR22, 1 HR21.


Then you should be just getting Genie + swm 16 I believe. No need for clients. Should be $299 + $49 install max. If you hesitate on price I would imagine they would waive install and drop Genie price by $100 VERY QUICKLY. if not, call back. Worth investing 10 minutes to save big money. Good luck.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

RunnerFL;3180061 said:


> Now if you're someone who calls multiple times per year and asks for deals, price cuts, etc then what you were given may be all they are willing to offer you.


Nah. That's me and I have never been told "no". Not yet anyway. Not bragging, just saying the discounts are out there. Might take a few calls, with the investment of time.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

It's called the "Persistency Discount"


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true. There are a great number of posts on here where people have received different price quotes on each call.
> 
> Now if you're someone who calls multiple times per year and asks for deals, price cuts, etc then what you were given may be all they are willing to offer you.


In 17 1/2 years with DTV I have called a grand total of 2 times requesting, mind you, not demanding a break/discount on equipment. Honestly, I just don't care to go through the hassle of haggling with these people. I have 5 DVRs. If I wish to record more than two programs that happen to be on at the same time or overlap time periods, I'll just set up my other DVRs to resolve that issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I shouldn't have a problem then since I am going on 18 years with DTV with a perfect payment history and have had the premier tier of programming for at least 10 years. Should count for something.


They've offered me the 34 a couple times at no charge. In fact, they've offered me anything I want at no charge just to get me to re-up on my comittment.

I already have 24 tuners and don't see any reason to get one. As for the 2 tuner HRs going away, I kinda doubt that and would be very disappointed to see that happen. Using the 2 tuner HRs gives you more flexibility and more recording capacity. I also have 24TBs of capacity.

Put simply, I think my system is better than a couple (if we ever see two or more 5 tuner units allowed) 5 tuner HRs with receivers that aren't DVRs.

But, I might take a 44 when they offer me one at no charge...and they will, sooner or later.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> In 17 1/2 years with DTV I have called a grand total of 2 times requesting, mind you, not demanding a break/discount on equipment.


Sometimes, I think that being a maintenance-free, long-term customer who has never asked for anything ends up working against some of us. DirecTV really has no reason to assume that we're going anywhere else. So, we can get taken for granted.

I believe that, when you feel that you're being taken for granted, you need to go out of your way to make it known that you're considering other options. First get yourself to Customer Retention (who are the people who have the most leeway to make good offers) and tell them that you're considering a move to Dish because they are offering a real good deal on the Hopper. Then ask if DirecTV can make a similar offer.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I supervised (LOL) the HR34 upgrade today. Went well except for a defective SWiM LNB (took installer all of 5 minutes to isolate the problem and replace it) and there was quite a bit of coax in the basement, and we were careful.

HR34 and client lit up just fine, existing HDDVR (it was a 22, thot it was a 24) had it's list visible on other 2 machines. Cleared out a nest of modulators and install looks pretty good.

The AVR doesn't seem to be working, so it didn't matter old DVR had optical audio out and new one is coax and the AVR is out of the right type of jack. I'll see if my client wants a new AVR or a soundbar of some type.

I did reset one remote to AV1 to operate the client, I don't think there would be much chance it might try to operate HR34 in living room, but why take the chance.

No extra charges, install went well and client happy with the deal.


And I got to keep the bricked HR20, :eek2:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> Sometimes, I think that being a maintenance-free, long-term customer who has never asked for anything ends up working against some of us. DirecTV really has no reason to assume that we're going anywhere else. So, we can get taken for granted.
> 
> I believe that, when you feel that you're being taken for granted, you need to go out of your way to make it known that you're considering other options. First get yourself to Customer Retention (who are the people who have the most leeway to make good offers) and tell them that you're considering a move to Dish because they are offering a real good deal on the Hopper. Then ask if DirecTV can make a similar offer.


disagree, out side of service calls under the PP, I have called a total of 4 times since 1996 for upgrades, never had to go to retention, the first csr I talked to was able to offer the deal that I could accept


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

I called yesterday to cancel my DirecTV, since I still cannot watch Rockets games in Houston. In the end, I got offered a free Genie, free install, and $15 off my bill for 18 months. I didn't have to do any customer service roulette, I just called, said "CANCEL" and talked to a nice person who was willing to do what it took to keep me as a customer.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

A call to Retention usually does the trick for long-standing customers.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

I called the regular customer service number and was able to get a decent deal. I currently do not have whole home, so I was offered the Genie and 2 clients for free. Using the techs suggestions, I am keeping my 2 hd-dvr's and not using the clients. However, it is costing me $99 for the swm setup and $49 installation. Tried my best to get the installation waived, but no go. My question to the group is, my account shows the $99 as the cinema connection kits, but yet I already have an Ethernet connection driving the main DVR. Is that their way of getting the dollars for the swm setup since everything the website says the cinema connection is needed for, I already have?


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm happy for you guys. Employees can't even get Genie as part of our annual upgrade yet. $199 plus $49 install. That didn't go over too well with the wife


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Called to complain about my HR-21 taking over a minute to change channels, and an ancient Hughes Director receiver that kept locking up. 

Was upgraded to Genie + 3 clients, Converted to SWM, DECA installed, swapped out The 21, The Hughes and a H20. Kept my H21 as well = $50

Been with DTV since '98, was out of contract.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Now, mind you, I have not asked for a single thing free since the HR20-700 came out in 2006(?) and I got two then.

I called today and went right to rentention. Without even having to make a case, I was offered the 34, 4 client boxes, CCK, Swim 16, install and a couple of programming credits - all free.

First shot. No hassle, no haggle. I was prepared with a cross analysis of Dish, Comast and UVerse offers, ready to state my case about ROI over the next 12-18 months, show how they have competition in the Frankfort market, ready to rant about what I should have coming to me.

I didn't have to use any of it. The Rep only had to say, "We should replace all your equipment, and it will be no charge."

I was almost disappointed I couldn't use _any_ of my well prepared rebid documentation! :lol:

Funny side note - the rep could not believe how old my equipment was. She almost "Scolded" me for not calling sooner to upgrade! She said that she gets calls all the time from customers who received upgrades just a couple of months ago and are back looking for freebies. That just does not work.

I've been a DTV customer for over 13 years and always pay on time. Other than that, I have the Premier level programming service and that is it.

I probably should have called a couple of years ago, but the HR20s were working fine with the exception of the occasional drive failure. The SD boxes were in the kid's rooms and were not worth an extension for upgrading.

Moral of the story: Wait for the upgrades until it is worth your while to extend. Being out of contract for almost five years I'm sure improved my odds of getting a free ride...


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 11, 2013)

chicagojim said:


> Now, mind you, I have not asked for a single thing free since the HR20-700 came out in 2006(?) and I got two then.
> 
> I called today and went right to rentention. Without even having to make a case, I was offered the 34, 4 client boxes, CCK, Swim 16, install and a couple of programming credits - all free.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Glad you got such a great deal! Do keep in mind that you won't be able to watch live programming on all 4 client boxes at the same time, though.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Lugnut said:


> Awesome! Glad you got such a great deal! Do keep in mind that you won't be able to watch live programming on all 4 client boxes at the same time, though.


Kept one HR20 for that purpose and to provide some backup to recordings. That will go in the second most-used area so we won't have contention issues.

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chicagojim said:


> Now, mind you, I have not asked for a single thing free since the HR20-700 came out in 2006(?) and I got two then.
> 
> I called today and went right to rentention. Without even having to make a case, I was offered the 34, 4 client boxes, CCK, Swim 16, install and a couple of programming credits - all free.
> 
> ...


Being out of contract means a lot.

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I had A Genie, one client, and a Cinema Connection Kit installed today for $49. The tech swapped out the AT9 for a SwiMline dish. I was off contract for 5 years. If I heard the CSR correctly, he said the $10 HD fee was also coming off the account.


----------



## rtring (May 6, 2013)

Called up and said "cancel service" during the automated recording. I was then transfered to a nice lady who said I can work wonders. She gave me free upgrade to Genie with free installation. I only had to pay the $19.95 shipping charge. They are going to install May 19th.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

rtring said:


> Called up and said "cancel service" during the automated recording. I was then transfered to a nice lady who said I can work wonders. She gave me free upgrade to Genie with free installation. I only had to pay the $19.95 shipping charge. They are going to install May 19th.


Very good.It all depends on who you get and the mood they are in that day.... Regrettably for most it takes a threat to get any action. Hopefully one day they will treat current customers as well as they do the new.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Datagg said:


> Very good.It all depends on who you get and the mood they are in that day.... Regrettably for most it takes a threat to get any action. Hopefully one day they will treat current customers as well as they do the new.


Suspect it depends on how many time the customer has already been to the well of freebies and discounts in a specific period of time. Had 0 problems getting a free genie, am21 and installation on my first call in 2 1/2 years looking for a hardware upgrade, have never called in for bill credits on discounts in all the years I have been with them.


----------



## NLRay (May 16, 2013)

wingrider01 said:


> Suspect it depends on how many time the customer has already been to the well of freebies and discounts in a specific period of time. Had 0 problems getting a free genie, am21 and installation on my first call in 2 1/2 years looking for a hardware upgrade, have never called in for bill credits on discounts in all the years I have been with them.


I agree, I don't remember the last upgrade I requested. Called up for Genie, and got offered Genie plus 3 clients for just a $50 install. Didn't end up doing it because of some crazy install logistics, but I didn't have to threaten or even ask, it was all offered.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV is always trying to get me to upgrade to HD (and commit for another 2 years). Sorry, no.

Every time I log into my account and check things out a big pop-up with a picture of a Genie appears along with the words "FREE UPGRADE!" There is even an "upgrade" box to click!!


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> Suspect it depends on how many time the customer has already been to the well of freebies and discounts in a specific period of time. Had 0 problems getting a free genie, am21 and installation on my first call in 2 1/2 years looking for a hardware upgrade, have never called in for bill credits on discounts in all the years I have been with them.


In 1 year, 2 confirmed HR24 HD failures and they wanted me to stay with the 24.... I had to threaten cancelation before I got anywhere for my 34. if months on the phone with tech support, family getting pissed, 2 installers out to confirm bad units constitutes as harassment or a freebie then I guess I am just one of the many unlucky ones... Oh and my neighbor and bro who were even out of contract had to pull teeth to get a new unit...... Ill suspect some of your view wingrider01 may be correct, yet the problem isn't with the consumer, rather the inconsistency across the board with DTV and how they treat long time customers.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it all depends on what discounts and free upgrades you had in the past, also what bill credits you received also
Then I can see why they're hesitant on any more discounts, but it all depends on the account and payment history.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anybody know is there a way for D* to send a tech to change to the SWM setup? (without sending a receiver box)as I currently have legacy Slimline Dish feeding two lines to each receiver except the H2x and D12 on Zinwell multiswitch WB6x8, As I would like to get a leased or owned Genie through retailer website either SS or eBay.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Having them set up whole home DVR will do it, that requires SWM. However, they would install a SWM LNB, which is limited to 8 tuners.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> Does anybody know is there a way for D* to send a tech to change to the SWM setup? (without sending a receiver box)as I currently have legacy Slimline Dish feeding two lines to each receiver except the H2x and D12 on Zinwell multiswitch WB6x8, As I would like to get a leased or owned Genie through retailer website either SS or eBay.


Yeah, you would need to call in and tell them you need an additional receiver in your possession installed, and tell them it is a Genie (that is assuming all your other equipment is SWM compatible which it sounds like it is). You'll have to pay D* the $49 for it (it should be $49, but it may be more depending on your account), and since that would put you over 8 tuners it should automatically throw a SWiM16 on the work order. Then the technician would come out and install your Genie and do the SWiM upgrade for you.
You can also ask and see if any equipment is available at a discounted price, or DirecTV's quote on a Genie. At $349+shipping from Solid Signal + $49 for an install from DirecTV I find it hard to imagine DirecTV would quote you more than that.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If D* install the 44 and I want to replace the HR22 as I also have a HR24,H24 and D12, do I still need a SWiM 16?
As I think it will be 9 tuners. I also have another HR24(owned) but it's not activated yet.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, anything over 8 tuners and you must have a SWM-16. If you're trying to avoid having the installer run three more coaxes to your dish which is going to be part of the SWM-16 install you need to stay at or below 8 tuners. Maybe you could have them swap out the D12 for a Genie client?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just called to speak with retention dept and got a free upgrade with no install charge other than $20 charge, which it couldn't be any better as I always get quoted $299+49 everytime I called which was a CSR agent of course, so I hung up and did the cancel,cancel prompt and directed me to retention which is rare that it worked as I tried it before and always get reg CSR's, Now I'm debating rescheduling to see if they will carry the HR44 instead of the 34 unless they have it in stock and the tech brings it with him.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> I just called to speak with retention dept and got a free upgrade with no install charge other than $20 charge, which it couldn't be any better as I always get quoted $299+49 everytime I called which was a CSR agent of course, so I hung up and did the cancel,cancel prompt and directed me to retention which is rare that it worked as I tried it before and always get reg CSR's, Now I'm debating rescheduling to see if they will carry the HR44 instead of the 34 unless they have it in stock and the tech brings it with him.


and you know this. The only way to find out is when the tech calls or is onsite.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, no other ways


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes I'm aware of that, as I hear good things about the HR44, not so much on the HR34, but then again is too soon to tell unless D mess it up with SW upgrades, but I'm willing to take that risk especially since its a free upgrade. But if the tech calls me and says he only got the 34 then I'm gonna reschedule and not waste his time and gas mileage for that.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

rtring said:


> Called up and said "cancel service" during the automated recording. I was then transfered to a nice lady who said I can work wonders. She gave me free upgrade to Genie with free installation. I only had to pay the $19.95 shipping charge. They are going to install May 19th.


I just read your post and the same thing happened to me


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

As many people in this forum said talk to retention, if you talk to a CSR agent or even a supervisor it won't get you anywhere as they'll quote you what the CSR already said, just call and use the cancel cancel prompt in the automated system, and once you get through ask to speak to retention if you're not sure who answered the call, if they say you're talking with retention then explain your situation and say you were quoted the reg price of $299+49 and it seems expensive to you to upgrade, they may or may not credit you the $299 price or just quote you the install fee of $49, it all depends on your account history, and how much you got left in your contract, and or years of service and bill payment history, It doesn't hurt to try as I've been talking to Directv for months and always get the regular price which I didn't have any hope for at least a discount but never a free upgrade as I got, and I even have gotten another free upgrade before on the HD receiver last year in February.


----------



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

Without calling and asking, is there a way to find out how much more time you have left on a 2-year service agreement? My old DVR went out almost 2 years ago and I got a new one with the 2-year agreement. If I call retention, I really need to know if I'm out of my agreement.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

MRM said:


> Without calling and asking, is there a way to find out how much more time you have left on a 2-year service agreement? My old DVR went out almost 2 years ago and I got a new one with the 2-year agreement. If I call retention, I really need to know if I'm out of my agreement.


You can either call or e-mail. I also needed to know when I was out of agreement. I opted to e-mail and received my answer the same day.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

unixguru said:


> The point I was trying to make was... if 5-tuner DVR is same price (possibly zero) as a 2-tuner DVR and they allow just as many on an account... why would they bother having a 2-tuner model and why would a customer prefer it?
> 
> The only reason I can think of at the moment is the SWM limits but those are not hard limits.


Well, I'd call the SWM limit of 8 tuners a somewhat firm limit. You need SWM-16 to go higher, and that is a not insignificant additional cost. Not to mention LNB replacement for all those SWM LNB dishes out there.

The 2 tuners DVRs will be around for a while, I think. They are a lot cheaper to build, and a bit more flexible in the field. However, I do expect that the software will be feature stabilized. I would expect that all new development efforts will go into the 5 tuner servers. Hardware-wise, I think you'll a 2 tuner model with outboard power supply (like the HR44). This will help lower manufacturing costs.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

If they really wanted to, they could do a new rev of SWM that handled more than 8 tuners. Either by spacing the channels closer than 100 MHz apart, going a bit higher and/or lower on the MHz scale than the 975-1800 MHz range they currently utilize, or a combination of these.

Or do something more radical and put the tuners in the SWM module and have it deliver just the channel being tuned. They've already got 5 tuners on a chip as of a couple years ago when they introduced the HR34, so for the same cost they should be able to do 10 today, and if they wanted to do a bigger chip they could probably get to 12 or 16 without too much difficulty.

Then all they need to deliver down the coax (or cat5 - you probably wouldn't want to use coax unless it was already run to the location and cat5 wasn't) are the channels being delivered to all the attached receivers, as opposed to how SWM works now where an entire transponder's worth of channels are delivered for each SWM channel. At the very most, 16 channels totals only 250 Mbits/sec. That'll fit into the current DECA bandwidth, though they'd have an extra GHz of now vacant bandwidth available to play with if they wanted to give DECA more headroom and the ability to deliver 32 or more individual channels on a single coax. Outside of MDU environments, it is probably exceedingly rare for a single customer to have receivers/DVRs tuned to more than 32 unique channels at a time anyway.

This is all just wild speculation, they'll probably do something but I'm not saying it'll look anything like what I'm suggesting. I'll just say I'd be surprised if they plan on sticking with SWM as is forever. It was a big advance over the previous state of affairs, but the technology is something like 7 years old now. Getting the tuners out of the receiver would allow for the possibility of a TV that wouldn't need a receiver. Similar to RVU, only instead of talking to a Genie it'd talk to the SWM LNB/multiswitch. You'd only need one or (or two, for power users) Genie type boxes per account, everything else would either be a smart TV or a little box hopefully smaller than the current client that could stuck on the back of your TV, and ideally would be coax/cat5 powered so it wouldn't need a wall wart.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nay, you can't do that ... transponder is the one atomic unit in term of RF; if you start splitting it you'll need convert it to MPEG-2 TS (transport stream) ... it's long story, but really you should look into how the DVB-S/S2 system working ... try this for start www.coolstf.com/mpeg ...
your idea will come to a point when whole DVR/receiver should reside at dish and it will had 1 Gb Ethernet cable down to your house with Gigabit switch, but it's exist as head-end for MDU


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Nay, you can't do that ... transponder is the one atomic unit in term of RF; if you start splitting it you'll need convert it to MPEG-2 TS (transport stream) ... it's long story, but really you should look into how the DVB-S/S2 system working ... try this for start www.coolstf.com/mpeg ...
> your idea will come to a point when whole DVR/receiver should reside at dish and it will had 1 Gb Ethernet cable down to your house with Gigabit switch, but it's exist as head-end for MDU


That's what I was talking about doing. A satellite tuner takes the RF transponder signal and produces the MPEG4 data stream for the channel you're watching, which is then further processed to produce the HDMI signal your TV expects. Nothing says the tuner has to be in the receiver, it could be located in the SWM LNB or multiswitch.

If instead of passing 8 transponders' worth of RF on a coax, you just pushed the MPEG4/MPEG2 streams for the individual channels you want, you could handle a lot more than the 8 'tuners' now possible. From a bandwidth standpoint, you'd have nearly unlimited tuners, though cost & need would put the limit a lot lower than "nearly unlimited" 

The TV would either have to decode MPEG4 itself, or have a small external client type box that did that. The MPEG4 stream would need to be encrypted in some way, the authorization could be handled in the devices, or in the SWM (which would have the side benefit of insuring people don't have one account at multiple residences)


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Let me say first off that I am reasonably intelligent and somewhat tech savvy. I install and set up all my own gear, make up my own coax. Long story short all this highly technical discussion is frying my brain. We are not talking about how a supercollider works. Bottom line it is ONLY TV!! Moderators, Please, set up a separate forum for these highly technical discussions. Besides, these last few posts have NOTHING to do with the original topic -Free Genie upgrade,when do existing subcribers get that?


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a free upgrade from DTV today of 1 Genie and 2 mini Genies. I went to the website today and found that because I have the protection plan I could get an upgrade, added genie to basket and was told to call. Did and ask how much for a genie and was told FREE, just had to reup on the 2 year term. I have been with them from mid 90's and have not paid for a thing after the first 2 tivo's and a hr20 700 that was so cheap it should be called free. :biggthump


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Just talked to Directv. My CSR was qiute generous.

Spoke to a regular CSR and asked when my commitment was up. She told me that I'd have to talk to retention to get that information. The Retention CSR told me July and asked why I wanted the date. I was completely honest and told her that I was thinking about doing some research to see what else was available in my area.

After we talked for a little while, she was a very knowledgable about what other companies had available, we ended our conversation by setting up an appointment for June 8th to install my Genie and Genie-go, all FREE! I couldn't care less if it's a HR34 or a HR44, either will be an upgrade over my HR21 in the basement.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> ...
> The MPEG4 stream would need to be encrypted in some way, the authorization could be handled in the devices, or in the SWM (which would have the side benefit of insuring people don't have one account at multiple residences)


Ah, OK.

Just last note (or we will fry someone brain  ) - it's already encrypted. All pieces for decoding/decrypting/authorization/etc are in the TS stream. No worry .


----------



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

I found out I have until September before my 2-year is up. The wait continues...


----------

